# A good day for smokin some !!!!



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello all just got done loading up the smoker for a good day of smoking, 3 racks of baby backs and one pork butt and 2 chicken breasts:evil: $60.00 clams later I think my butcher is going to enjoy my business.. I will post as I go along today.. Cya Slick


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

so when do i come by and pick up the ribs? good god man, you're killin me brent. i'm stuck at work and almost drooling on my keyboard.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> so when do i come by and pick up the ribs? good god man, you're killin me brent. i'm stuck at work and almost drooling on my keyboard.


Your welcome any time to eat, one problem tho I cant get you on the fish these days thats the reason I havent called ya to go pretty tuff around these parts now and days, I am thinking about Saginaw bay here soon.. I am going to give the river thursday thru sunday and if I dont do well the boats going to my dads pole barn for the rest of the summer so then I will be close to the Saginaw bay.. Cya Slick


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i hear ya loud and clear about being tough around here this year. so far i've been to erie ohio waters some and did well but man alive.... this weekend its saginaw bay for eyes, next weekend muskegon for salmon/trout, and the following weekend wheatley ONT for steelhead and eyes. i hate that we have to travel to get on fish this year. bum deal.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Ribs are almost done and butt has a couple more hours.. Cya Slick


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

dayum... that is one mighty fine sight... i think i see some room in there for me to sneak a few cuts o' meat


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I forgot to mention I smoked this with pecan wood, man does that pecan wood smell good as it's smokin..Cya Slick


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Looks really good slick. I bet it will be. 
Just a word of advice for folks who like to smoke chicken. Always put the chicken or turkey below any other meats to avoid any crosscontamination. Chicken needs to reach temps quickly to keep them out of the"danger zone". Why they are getting to temp, it is best if they don't drip juices onto other meats. I think you will be fine slick, cuz seema as though your pork was in there for quite a while, but in the future, try the other way!

Nice job on the smoke and the pics!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks for the advice Spanky, the wife just about fell over when she took a bite of that chicken, it was so juicy.. Cya Slick


----------

